# The NHTSA investigating Z4 power steering complaints and crash



## MrZip (Oct 8, 2006)

I think the NHTSA sould investigate BMW's electronic steering. It's been well documented that in warmer temps (outside) an adverse condition can occur in the EPS. BMW claims to have fixed the problem with the 2006 model, but I'm not so sure - I can tell you from my own experience that the EPS seems to become "tight" in temps aboove 85 f Under cooler temps I can normally drive the Z4 with one hand a drink a beverage with the other & experience no problems - when it gets warm it takes both hands on the wheel and the slighest movement of the wheel will change the car's direction - in other words it's damn near impossible to hold a straight line. I have learned to "live with it" as all the dealer will tell me is "no faults show" Apparently this condition is much worse in the 2003 - 2005 models.


----------

